# Ub customer



## Deenie (8 Mar 2018)

hi all
I requested all documents relating to the interest rates I’ve been on since taking out my mortgage on 2002, they have arrived and I’m totally lost. 
I can see where we accepted the loan offer may 2002 it gives a rate of 3.85% doesn’t give the documents saying if it was fixed etc )I’m presuming it must have been a 5 years fixed rate) 
On 8/07 we took a 2 year fixed option 5.49%
8/09 2 yearfixed4.20%
9/11 2 year fixed 5.65%
9/13 5 year fixed 5.25 
Don’t see tracker mentioned anywhere. 
Then I seem to have got a letter dated 21/3/14 telling us our fixed term is ending on 1/9/13 and we will automatically roll on to svr 4.6%. (Please note six month gap) 
Then on 11/16 we got a letter saying original loan over no longer applies new rate is 3.85 one year discount variable. 
Has anyone any idea what this is all about. I’ve never felt so lost.


----------



## mitzymoo (8 Mar 2018)

When you received the documentation from UB regarding your interest rate options were you given the option to take a tracker rate or only fixed rates?


----------



## Deenie (8 Mar 2018)

No mention of tracker at all but there’s fixed rate, svr, other variable rate, discounted variable .


----------



## mitzymoo (8 Mar 2018)

You probably should have been offered a tracker in 2007.  I'm not sure if they were offered in 2002 when you took your mortgage out initially (but could be incorrect here).
I would go back to them to see if you were offered a tracker then & if not, why not.


----------

